# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes )  Piranhabox V1.20 Just Another Hot update MTK 6573, 6575, Coolsand , Mstar, SPD More..

## mohamed73

*Piranhabox V1.20 Just Another Hot update MTK 6573, 6575, Coolsand , Mstar, SPD More..* Piranhabox – Most Ferocious Chinese Phones Service Tool    *What's New* 
 - *Piranhabox: V1.20* 
+ *MTK - MT65xx to modify the default boot*_ 
+_ *MTK - MT6573 Add new flash models support read and write*_ 
+_ *MTK - MT6575 Add new flash models support read and write*_ 
+_ *SPD & WT - Add new flash read/write for support*_ 
+_ *Mstar & W - Add new flash read/write for support*_ 
+_ *Coolsand & RDA - Add NV read/write*_ 
+_ *Coolsand & RDA - Add new flash models support read and write*    
Download link 1 Win rar format
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
Br.
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Piranhabox Team☺

----------

